# vServer mit ISPC einrichten



## Patric (26. Dez. 2011)

Hallo,

ISP Config unterstützt ja die erstellung von vServern.

Nur ganz habe ich den Ablauf nicht ganz verstanden, wie soll das Funktionieren.

Edit:\\ Ist das das richtige OpenVZ tut: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-debian-squeeze-amd64 (Also für die Verwendung mit ISPC)


----------



## logifech (26. Dez. 2011)

Ich glaube du musst zuerst OpenVZ wie oben in dem Tutorial beschrieben Installieren und dann ganz normal ISPConfig mit Webserver, php, Mail etc. installieren.

Würde mich nämlich auch mal Intressieren ob es so richtig ist.


----------



## Patric (26. Dez. 2011)

Mh...
Ich habe ISP Ja schon komplett installiert und eingerichtet.

Will das jetzt nur nachträglich da rein haben


----------



## logifech (26. Dez. 2011)

mhm, da kann Ich dir leide rnicht Helfen, mich würde es auch mal Intressieren wie man so einen Server einrichtet.

Tut mir leid, dass Ich nicht helfen kann.


----------



## Patric (26. Dez. 2011)

Schade...

Also nochmal zur Info, ich habe ISP Config schon komplett installiert, mit Mailserver & Webserver usw. auf einem Debian 6.

Jetzt möchte ich den OpenVZ nachistallieren und auch über ISPC benutzen.
DIe frage ist wie das genau ablaufen soll.


----------



## nowayback (26. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen,

[Edit]Text entfernt[/Edit]

Grüße
nwb


----------



## logifech (26. Dez. 2011)

Öhm, du weißt schon das es seit v. 3.0.4 ein VServer managment Modul gibt, das es erlaubt VM's zu erstllen und zu verwalten etc.?


----------



## Patric (26. Dez. 2011)

Anscheinend nicht, weil es gibt das Modul.

Villeicht schreibt Till ja mal dazu!


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2011)

Seit ISPConfig 3.0.4 kann man mit ISPConfig auch virtuelle Maschinen mit OpenVZ verwalten und erstellen. Ich würde das aber nicht auf einem bestehenden perfect server setup machen bzw. es ist nur sinnvoll, wenn Deine Webseiten kein Quota benötigen, denn Quota muss vor der Installation des openvz Kernels auf Debian deinstalliert werden, da der openvz Kernel das Quota für die vm's selbst verwaltet. Dann geht aber kein Quota für die Webseiten die direkt auf dem Host System liegen.

Ich halte es für sinnvoller auf dem Hostsystem keine Webseiten oder Mailkonetn zu haben sondern stattdessen die web und Mailserver als virtuelle Maschinen zu erstellen, denn Du kannst ja auch das ISPConfig in den virtuellen Maschinen über das ISPConfig auf dem Hostserver verwalten (multiserver setup).



> Edit:\\ Ist das das richtige OpenVZ tut: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing...-squeeze-amd64 (Also für die Verwendung mit ISPC)


ja.


----------



## nowayback (27. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen,



> Öhm, du weißt schon das es seit v. 3.0.4 ein VServer managment Modul gibt, das es erlaubt VM's zu erstllen und zu verwalten etc.?





> Anscheinend nicht, weil es gibt das Modul.


Ich bin sprachlos... Es tut mir leid Fehlinfos verbreitet zu haben. Mir ist dieses Modul noch gar nicht aufgefallen und auch in den Infos vor dem Update muss ich das wohl überlesen haben. Ich dachte immernoch, dass es nur den Monitor gibt. 

Sorry dafür und viel Erfolg beim Einrichten.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## logifech (27. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von nowayback:
			
		

> Ich bin sprachlos... Es tut mir leid Fehlinfos verbreitet zu haben.


 Kein problem, sind halt nur Menschen und machen alle Fehler


----------



## Patric (9. Jan. 2012)

Problem! Jatzt habe ich Quota deinstalliert und nun ist das vorhandene System nicht mehr bootfähig! Jetzt kommt er in der LOG mit solchen Meldungen:



> [   70.466339] VFS (sda3): Writes happened before quota was turned on thus quota information is probably inconsistent. Please run quotacheck(8).


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2012)

Wie genau hast Du denn quota deinstalliert? Als erstessoltest Du es mit dem "quotaoff Befehl abschalten, dann in /etc/fstab für diePartitionen entfernen.


----------



## Patric (9. Jan. 2012)

Tja das war wohl der fehler, habe es einfach via apt-get remove --purge entfernt.

Naja Server wurde von meinem Hoster wieder gebackupt.

Jetzt habe ich mir mal ein Debian 6 aufgesetzt. 
Ich habe für meinen Server derzeit 4 IP's und eine Domain.

Wie kann ich jetzt den Server mit OpenVZ und ISPConfig auf dem Hostsystem installieren.
Ich will dann die einzelnen Dienste auf die VMs auslagern.

Also die Installation von OpenVZ habe ich jetzt verstanden. (ja auch nicht schwer ) nur wie genau funktioniert es jetzt die Einzelnen VMs über das internet erreichbar zu machen


----------

